# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  فن الحصول على وظيفه

## شذى البنفسج

فن الحصول على وظيفه






ملف مضغوط يشرح كيفية التقدم للوظائف و للمقابلة ..















..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------

